# C&cc Pois



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

These are at last available for Club members >here<

peedee


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

peedee said:


> These are at last available for Club members >here<
> 
> peedee


Thanks peedee,

Shame the important ones CS's are still only csv files not ov2's

Terry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

teljoy said:


> snip : Shame the important ones CS's are still only csv files not ov2's
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry

I have attached a zip file of a conversion of the CS file for you ....give it a try. The zip file contains the OV2 file and the bitmap needed for your TomTom.

Only downside is that I have not got a TomTom handy to try the file on so I hope it works for you .

Mike


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

spykal said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> > snip : Shame the important ones CS's are still only csv files not ov2's
> ...


Thanks Mike , much appreciated.

Terry


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Can these files be converted to display on google maps


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

namder said:


> Can these files be converted to display on google maps


Hi

I use Tyre on my PC:
http://www.tyretotravel.com/

which uses Google maps to show POIs or itineraries.

From the website:
"TyreToTravel is the platform for searching, making and sharing routes.
And Tyre is the program that integrates Google Earth / Maps with TomTom or Garmin."

Regards

Geoff


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

At last! Thanks for the comment.

For everyone, including me, I've converted these into the formats you all want 

See http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/2012/04/camping-and-caravanning-club-gps-pois-ccc/ for the download details.

I've converted ALL the data to:-
- Autoroute 2010
- Autoroute 2011
- CSV (original)
- TomTom (full data - not just what CCC give you)
- Google Earth

Hope this will save people work!

(and of course the current latest Caravan Club GPS POIs are available http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/2011/09/caravan-club-sites-and-cl-gps-poi/ )


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ryan

That's a brilliant bit of work and a superb resource for us.

Thanks.


Mike


P.S. I clicked on a few of the advertisments too while I grabbed a few files :wink: ( because if you do that Ryan gets a penny or two commision ....thanks again Ryan)


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Many thanks indeed.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Must say, it took C&CC a long time to sort these out, 6 months i would guess.

Cheers For the reminder Terry


----------

